# are German Sherphards good for first time owners?



## enigma (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi, I am thinking of adopting GSD, but some people say, "GSD are not good for first time owners. Reason being - highly energetic & aggressive nature, first time dog owners are not able to efficiently control aggressive breed like GSD."
Is it fine for me to with GSD or should I choose any other breed?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

hmm ..well that is a big question, but if you are in fact a first time dog owner, I would go with an adult dog that has been screened to fit your lifestyle. Check out some rescues, they can be very knowledgeable.

Otherwise, a chunky english lab puppy might work for you.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It really depends on your personality and what kind of commitment you want to make. When you read "highly energetic" does this sound like fun? If you have an active lifestyle, or want to do things with your dog, this is a great breed for it. Ponyfarm's suggestion of going with an older dog is a perfect solution (my first 2 were adopted as adults) to match best with you. I wouldn't say they're a bad first choice, but you should be very honest with yourself as to what YOU want in a canine companion.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

If you have dog training or schutzhund clubs in your area, they may be a valuable tool in helping you make your decision. If you are completely inexperienced you might want to consider going with some other breed first. My first dog was a malamute mix he was a great dog.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

A _dog _is a good dog for a first time owner, and I disagree that a _specific_ kind of dog is better for a first time owner.

Every dog needs training. Every dog needs proper care. Every dog needs attention. Every dog needs exercise.

-Research the breed that interests you and go into it with a game plan. If in your research, the breed is proving to not fit your lifestyle, then choose a different breed. The GSD happens to be the second most popular breed in the States right now; I betchya many of those owners are first time owners! You'll be just fine, assuming you've done your research and are willing to jump in head first.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i am a first time owner of a GSD, i'm also a first time owner of a dog...
to top it all off, i got a working dog.

this dog can run for hours, play fetch from sunrise to sunset, the first time i brought my dog to my schutzhund club people said; i'm crazy, that i like trial by fire, some even went to the extent of saying that my dog will end up in a shelter. fast forward 3 months after, my dog is heeling and doing ob better compared to the so called "experienced GSD owners". 

2 words:
dedication
determination


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

wildo said:


> A _dog _is a good dog for a first time owner, and I disagree that a _specific_ kind of dog is better for a first time owner.
> 
> Every dog needs training. Every dog needs proper care. Every dog needs attention. Every dog needs exercise.
> 
> -Research the breed that interests you and go into it with a game plan. If in your research, the breed is proving to not fit your lifestyle, then choose a different breed. The GSD happens to be the second most popular breed in the States right now; I betchya many of those owners are first time owners! You'll be just fine, assuming you've done your research and are willing to jump in head first.


:thumbup:


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

It depends on our personality and lifestyle. These dogs get big time separation anxiety and have a very protective instinct. Besides devoting a lot of physical energy to the dog, will you be able to spend a lot of time with it? Will you be prepared when you dog does not like strangers around you?

Our first family dog was only 1/2 GSD, but she was very protective. I remember when my young teenage kids used to take her to the beach, she would get very protective and not let anyone near their blanket. At first my kids were not expecting this, they though all dogs were like Labs, very approachable. It took some adjusting to, but in the end, my kids adapted to the dog. Now our 100% GSD is 100% more protective, that was an adjustment too.

I always wanted a GSD, but I read a lot about them and studied other breeds too. Our family weighed the pros and cons of all breeds, but kept coming back to the GSD, so we got one and are very happy we did. So do your research to make sure this breed is a good fit for you.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

If you are completely clueless about dogs, I would say no. They are a large dog, powerful, energetic. They can be territorial. People are afraid of them.

But if you know something about dogs, and/or are prepared to get a lot of support from professionals in the beginning, and if you are prepared to exercise them a lot... then maybe. 

This is my first GSD, I have had dogs all my life, and I am finding it a learning process though by no means overwhelming.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

my first dog was a german shepherd. it all depends on the type of person you are.
you cant be a submissive type person...you have to be strong and bold...
so the question is.....are you a golden retriever type person? or a shepherd? LOL
i dont know how else to explain it.


----------



## dylano (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi,

Im a first time owner and when i was thinking of getting my pup i thought the same. 

I had a love for german shephereds and not any other breed so i really wanted one.

Seeing as i was a first time owner i got ready to face all these issues that ive been expecting and honestly..it was a breeze (after the first 1 month)

But what i do want to say is make sure you have the *time* and *space* for a german shepherd and make sure you think it through ALLOT. It took me about a year and a half thinking it though and making sure my lifestyle was okay for a gsd

If you have any more questions just personally message me


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm with you and getting ready to go through a first time GSD experiance. I did a lot of learning, and I just love the breed. I am willing to put in the time and I know the rewards will be great!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends on the dog and the owner.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Depends on the dog and the owner.


^^^^
i guess this is the best answer.

if i were to have a GSd as a first dog with separation anxiety, aggression, skittishness, poop eating, insecurity, then no matter how determined or dedicated i am, i know i wont make it just by reading all those posts about problems some owners are having with their GSD's.

Thank God, i have none of those issues. go with a reputable breeder. when you find one, PM cliffson1 the dam/sire's pedigree and ask him what he thinks and expects of the litter. 

that was what i did when i got mine, i have no problems whatsoever. Easy to train, only limited by my inexperience and dis-ability as a trainer/owner.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

rshkr said:


> this dog can run for hours, play fetch from sunrise to sunset, the first time i brought my dog to my schutzhund club


Hmm, you don't see any problems......hmmmm.......


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I would say, as did most, it depends on YOU. Are you going to be able to spend the time training, exercising, caring, loving, etc.. on this breed. Every breed has the same basic needs, what sets the GSD apart from the rest is the loyalty, the intelligence, temperament, and energy level. If you do all the research and youcheck your lifestyle and it all points to getting a GSD then awesome! I don't think that you need to necessarily rescue an adult to fit your lifestyle, though that is a great option too. I think if you can handle a puppy, then you can go that route. 

Personally, Titan was my first "on my own" dog. I knew what I wanted out of a breed and what I was going to do with him and picked the GSD because they had all the qualities I wanted, and I wanted a challenging breed. I was happy to get Titan as a puppy because bonding was a lot easier and I didn't have to worry about where he came from and what might have happened before I got him. 

Good luck with your decision


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just to add to what everyone else has said- You must also be willing to do some serious socializing. Any dog can be awful when not socialized correctly. But an unsocialized shepherd can be a serious liability.

Take it from the girl who works at a vet's office and had to bathe a 95 lb shepherd who never got proper socialization


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I've had my first dog who just happens to be a GSD for about 3 months now. Growing up around golden's I had NO sweet clue what I was in for. It's a lot of blood, sweat and tears but in these short months all the energy I've put into her has been worth every bit and more. 

I'm going to echo what everyone else is saying it all depends on your dedication level and the dog you bring home, this statement would ring true for any breed you decide on. 

My biggest suggestion is go into it with a game plan...I'm very anal about organizing/planning and I have a socialization/training/exercise schedule planned out for the next 3-6 months..it doesn't suit everyone but it has made my life a lot easier. 

Good luck with whatever path you chose to take.


----------



## enigma (Aug 20, 2012)

@ALL thanks 

now, there is an issue. There are lots of kids playing around my house & frequently visit backyard to look for their lost ball. I dont want my dog to hurt or scare off kids, should be playful. Well, its my mom insisting for GSD, but frankly, I don't think she will be able to hold control of dominant breed like German. May be dog has to spent 3-4 hours alone at home, I have heard this may lead to separation anxiety in dogs.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

A stable shepherd should have no issues with children, but I would not leave one unattended in the backyard or outside in general. And you should always keep a close eye on child-dog interactions regardless of breed, as children don't always recognize signals dogs give that mean they want to be left alone, are getting too excited, etc.
The dog may scare the kids at first, unless you end up getting a puppy, but as long as you monitor the interactions and get a shepherd who is already good with kids (or socialize the puppy) there should be no issues. I would not say you need a PLAYFUL dog, though, around children. Maybe a calmer dog who enjoys fetching  When you get a dog who is too playful, he/she may injure the children in their excitement. That is true for all breeds.
There are members here on the board who have their dogs home alone for 6-8 hours while at work with no issues. I would suggest one of them give you tips if you decide to go with a shepherd.
If you plan on getting a shepherd, make sure that EVERYONE in the family is onboard  They're smart dogs, and they know who is and isn't alright with them.


----------



## enigma (Aug 20, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> A stable shepherd should have no issues with children, but I would not leave one unattended in the backyard or outside in general. And you should always keep a close eye on child-dog interactions regardless of breed, as children don't always recognize signals dogs give that mean they want to be left alone, are getting too excited, etc.
> The dog may scare the kids at first, unless you end up getting a puppy, but as long as you monitor the interactions and get a shepherd who is already good with kids (or socialize the puppy) there should be no issues. I would not say you need a PLAYFUL dog, though, around children. Maybe a calmer dog who enjoys fetching  When you get a dog who is too playful, he/she may injure the children in their excitement. That is true for all breeds.
> There are members here on the board who have their dogs home alone for 6-8 hours while at work with no issues. I would suggest one of them give you tips if you decide to go with a shepherd.
> If you plan on getting a shepherd, make sure that EVERYONE in the family is onboard  They're smart dogs, and they know who is and isn't alright with them.


thanks dear. So, all I need is socializing the dog with kids & training. If its just that the dog behavior depend on way we raise the pup, then I think the pup gonna be nice dog in adulthood


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

A good committed first time owner who is willing to put the time, effort and money in training a GSD is great to work with for a trainer as they are not set in their ways yet.
Be prepared when you start with a pup, it is a big job. Do your research in what type you are looking for and check out the pros and cons of working vs show lines.
read about dogs, what they are about, how they communicate etc, visit dog schools and stay in class when you have a dog.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

enigma said:


> @ALL thanks
> 
> now, there is an issue. There are lots of kids playing around my house & frequently visit backyard to look for their lost ball. I dont want my dog to hurt or scare off kids, should be playful. Well, its my mom insisting for GSD, but frankly, I don't think she will be able to hold control of dominant breed like German. May be dog has to spent 3-4 hours alone at home, I have heard this may lead to separation anxiety in dogs.





enigma said:


> thanks dear. So, all I need is socializing the dog with kids & training. If its just that the dog behavior depend on way we raise the pup, then I think the pup gonna be nice dog in adulthood


If you do go with an adult dog, be sure that they have been socialized very well and get along with children. On that note. I have had children in my previous neighborhood always playing outside and going in and out of my backyard to retrieve things.. once I started leaving Titan out for small periods of time I told them and their parents that though he is friendly that it is not a good idea to go back there unless I am there with him. That should be the same thing you tell these kids as well, it's a recipe for disaster. Your dog, of any breed, might be fine with kids and friendly to everyone but you never know what they might do, not to torture, but just thinking they might be playing. I had one kid (small, about 5 or six) smack Titan on the forehead when he wanted him to drop a ball that was in his mouth and then proceed to try to grab around his neck. Parents were right there too, took me screaming at the kid and grabbing his hand for the parents to do something about it.. Granted Titan is wonderful with kids and has SUCH a high tolerance for tail pulling and "riding" attempts. but um no thank you. If I am not there with the kids they can't play with my dog. If I wasn't there the kid might have tried something else and Titan may have strongly disagreed. 

As for the 3-4 hours alone thing.. it has been Titan and I for his whole life.. just us. He stays at home while I work.. 8-10 hours a day. No seperation anxiety at all. Granted, I work his butt off and tucker him out.. run at minimum 4 miles a day and lots of fetch and dog parks for him. But I have had schedules that didn't allow me to do much with him other than some feetch and small walk. A stable, solid GSD will be just fine being alone for 3-4 hours. Promise.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

enigma said:


> @ALL thanks
> 
> now, there is an issue. There are lots of kids playing around my house & frequently visit backyard to look for their lost ball. I dont want my dog to hurt or scare off kids, should be playful. Well, its my mom insisting for GSD, but frankly, I don't think she will be able to hold control of dominant breed like German. May be dog has to spent 3-4 hours alone at home, I have heard this may lead to separation anxiety in dogs.


Leaving alone for 3-4 hours is not a big issue - but the children are. If this is your environment, then I would not get a GSD, unless you find an older one with proven ability to be around children and strangers coming onto your property. Actually this would worry me for many breeds, not just a GSD. I would do more research on different dog breeds.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I am a first time dog owner with a GSD and a GSD mix (I got them both as puppies at virtually the same time). Prior to these two dogs I had never owned a dog in my life.

The learning curve was STEEP, even though I had prepared myself ahead of time with lots of research on dogs in general and the GSD breed. I made lots of mistakes.  So will you. But I would not let it scare you off the breed, especially if you are willing to ask questions and accept advice from the helpful people on this forum.

Do really thorough research on breeders, especially with kids in the picture. Read some of the Choosing a Breeder threads, and ask questions on the breeders you have in mind.

Good luck!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I wouldn't trust any dog with kids coming in and out of its back yard. Especially strange kids that the dog doesn't see as his pack. I don't think you should ever expect, or leave a dog in that kind of situation, if you do, you're asking for trouble. Don't think that because a dog acts fine around kids when you are around, it will do the same when you're not. Unless there is someone there, that can 100% control the dog with voice commands, the dog should not be around children free and off leash.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I got my first purebred GSD without any planning or expectations. I knew that as in any dog, socialization and training were a given. Boy did she keep me on my toes for the first couple months After reading and researching after I got her, I finally figured out what I wanted and I worked for it with her. Mine loves everything..other dogs, kids, cats, people, etc. I have younger kids in and out every now and then and it was important to have a dog that liked kids. We did lots of socialization with kids when she was younger. Just yesterday we were at the pet store and a four year old came around the corner right to my dog, of course I didn't like it, but I didn't let my dog know it..I stayed calm. Of course I then had a conversation with the four year old...her..what kind of dog is she? Me..she is a german shepherd...her...why is she so licky? me..because she likes you Of course her parents told her she should never run up to a dog that way and she informed anyone that came near us that the dog was a german shepherd. I'm grateful that mine has the ability to like everyone, and even more grateful that she has a fondness for kids. In the end you get what you put into the dog and the accomplishment you feel is beyond anything that I can explain!! Good Luck on your search...GSD's are a wonderful breed given the right genetics and the right owner


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i dont want my dog to like everyone.
i want Kimber to be aloof and polite but always have a plan to kill everyone we meet...or i'll change the name from Kimber to Nerf!!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My girl ignores everyone, pretty much. If they threatened Matt or myself, she would not hesitate to defend us (with our command). She doesn't care for children, though she won't go after them. 

There have been a few people, though, who she automatically snarled at. I immediately avoided those people.


----------



## Woof_Terrorist (Aug 3, 2012)

A GSD makes a great first time pet. You can make its life style as active as you want it to be. Or you could be a laid back owner. The pups and dogs are very adaptive. I would personally feel that a younger pup is a better option, because you "grow" with the dog. Wiping poop off the kitchen floor is the best way to "connect". 

Dont be grossed out by the above comment. The pup grows up like your child. And when he is a big healthy animal, YOU will be the ONLY person in the world he will totally devote himself to. You will NEVER get this kind of devotion from anything else (Not even your human kids).

You will have to personally go to a breeder and pick up a healthy pup and then you will feel the bond, and it will grow. All this online jibber jabber is really pointless. 


As for children in the yard, its the dog's and your yard, not the neighbor's kids'. Put up "Beware of the dog" signs, and advise your neighbors that you have a GSD in there. You cannot let a concern for some one else's kids deprive you of the joy of GSD ownership. And who is to say, any other breed could be more dangerous.

The gentlest dog I met was a pitbull, and the most aggressive dogs I have seen are the yappy little ones. 

With GSD's, if u buy from a good breeder then you will be assured of the temperament. Which by the way is the #1 trait to look for in a dog. And trust me, no other dog is safer than a GSD thats carefully bred and trained.


Good luck, and dont be scared. Its a real joy.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good initial post wildo!......I agree with you!


----------



## kateydog (Aug 1, 2012)

Few things. German Shepherds are probably the EASIEST dogs to train in the world. Potty training, sit, stay etc.

In what situation would I not get a GSD? If I had no plan to socialize the dog and bring them to puppy class (pretty much a MUST for GSD's). If I was not looking to really train a dog (very hectic work schedule), but just wanted a "family dog", and if I could not spend A LOT of time with them when they are puppies.

Add very young children to this as well. Adult GSD's are very loyal and will protect children, and when properly trained are probably the dog I would trust the MOST with a young child (once the GSD is grown up). Puppy GSD's? Land sharks. They bite A LOT while teething. They have a high prey drive. Children that run or act like small children do? Can set this off and while the dog won't go all out biting they may nip at running children. It also depends on the kids. If the young kids are not really hyper active, and are calm? A GSD can be fine. Some kids are sensitive and a harmless nip will cause them to break out in hysterics. Other kids will laugh it off.

What am I saying? GSD are one of the BEST first breeds of dogs (and you may never go with another breed) IF you have the TIME and socialize/train them early. I am not saying you have to make the dog a world class obedience dog, but they need some kind of structured training.

If I had young kids and a busy work schedule? Lab or retriever. GSD's HAVE to be trained and HAVE to be socialized. They will be VERY unhappy without exercise and at least basic training. 

As far as a bad breed for a first time owner? No I don't agree with that at all. They are a bad choice for a LAZY owner, who has no plans or patience to work with the dog and take them to puppy classes. This breed does NOT require a heavy hand while training. In fact they are just the opposite. This breed wants to please their owner (provided they are stable and not emotional) more then perhaps any other breed.

Now what kind of dog would I definitely not recommend for a first time owner? Siberian Husky. Has nothing to do with agression. It has to do with them being very strong willed (they easily learn commands, but they decide if and when they want to carry them out), and prone to run MILES (and they don't look at cars when crossing the street) if and when they escape the yard (they are like Houdini). 

My sister loves her Huskies with all her heart, but they can drive her crazy some times and she has trained them as much as you can. It takes a very caring individual with a lot of time and HELP (someone to take the Husky for a mid day walk while you are at work) to raise Huskies.

GSD's? Easiest breed to train/maintain I have ever owned, provided they have a good training foundation (positive reinforcement) and you are not the kind of owner that will throw the dog to the ground or hit them when they do something bad (which any breed will do as a puppy).


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Nothing more than has been said, except, I just got my first dog 7 weeks ago, a 4 month old GSD. Never owned a dog in my life, nor have my parents. He does great for the most part.

But, he needs work, he is a GSD, a big, powerful, very excitable dog. I know he won't stop needing work. I sure won't stop putting in work, and have given up 98% of my free time to him.

If you know the three points above won't stop you, then go for it. I did my research after I got my pup, like a **** fool. Yet, I don't regret bringing him home.


----------



## enigma (Aug 20, 2012)

thanks everyone for helping me out


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I grew up with Labs, so not my first dog, but I just got myself my first GSD and it's WL.

All I can say is that they are a lot of work at the beginning. All dogs need training, exercise etc. but GSD's are not a breed that you can get lazy with. I mean I am doing something with my dog almost every single night of the week. I also have horses, so I have to fit barn chores in, then I take my pup to training, flyball, schutzhund or just head out for socializing. I can't remember the last time I got in to put my feet up before 9:00pm!

For example, we never socialized out Labs, and they were all happy go lucky. GSD's are suspicious by nature, so it's really important to make that a priority from day #1. And you have to keep at it!

Also, because they are a breed who will sometimes challenge their handler, you have to be a strong pack leader. I got my pup into puppy class, and now grade 1, right off, so that if I was running into some problems, I had someone to help me out with suggestions.

I think it can be done, but you just have to be prepared to work really hard, especially in the first year. My pup can go all day, but she will also settle inside really well. With GSD's its' as much about keeping their minds exercised as their bodies.

ETA: do a lot of research into what lines you want too (working lines vs show lines, both have pro's & con's) and make sure you go to a reputable breeder who does proper health checks on their breeding stock. Make sure they test for DM.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

enigma said:


> Hi, I am thinking of adopting GSD, but some people say, "GSD are not good for first time owners. Reason being - highly energetic & aggressive nature, first time dog owners are not able to efficiently control aggressive breed like GSD."
> Is it fine for me to with GSD or should I choose any other breed?


It will depend on the dog and on you. Are they all high energy? No. Are they supposed to have genetic aggression? Yes. But they aren't supposed to commit Hari Kari randomly. 

If you are planning on adopting, contact some GSD rescues and go to their rescue events. If you have time, volunteer for the rescue to help out and get more exposure with GSD's. See if there is a local Schutzhund club near you. Go visit them and meet the dogs. Correspond with some of the breeders on this board. Many good ones!!!

GSD's have such a wide, wide range of temperaments and personalities due to diversity within the breed. You really just need to get out there and meet some if you think you want one in the future.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh, and as long as you don't mind your hands and arms being cut/scraped to **** for the first few months of puppy teeth attacks, I'm sure you'll be fine.



It's just really hard work at the beginning. I thought I'd get a dog that was like our Labs but higher energy, they are higher EVERYTHING! But so worth it. My pup has eyes only for me, I love her to bits.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

kateydog said:


> Few things. German Shepherds are probably the EASIEST dogs to train in the world. Potty training, sit, stay etc.
> 
> In what situation would I not get a GSD? If I had no plan to socialize the dog and bring them to puppy class (pretty much a MUST for GSD's). If I was not looking to really train a dog (very hectic work schedule), but just wanted a "family dog", and if I could not spend A LOT of time with them when they are puppies.
> 
> ...


my gsd's were a million times more work than my husky also much more of a liability potential. They are more easy to train but much smarter and try to challlenge you. The husky dont have that aggression that gsd's also have. If he wants strange kids to be able to play around his gsds fence he might want to pick another breed. There will be times when his gsd is out there alone and kids will get in there if they are always around the fence. He should pick something else. My gsd can easily clear a 5 foot fence. She could go much higher if i trained her to. People have gsd's clearing 6 foot wooden fences easy.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

kateydog telling people gsd's are great first time dogs is how we have so many in rescues i would not be doing that. Have you seen some rescues and how many unwanted ones there are? No one takes them it is really sad. My friend tried to save one and no one even wanted to foster it. So be careful what you say. They are not novice dogs they are suppose to be working dogs. There is a whole list of dogs for beginners.


http://dogtime.com/dogs-for-first-time-owners-list.html


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's not whether they will work for you but will you work for them. No matter if it's your first, second, third dog, they are a different breed and you have to see if you are right for them, not them for you. 

I think people confuse the two. I have had many many dogs before that could have never prepared me for Titan. What prepared me was my general mentality, researching and making sure I would be right for him and could provide him with the right home.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

shepherds need much more attention then the lab or husky i had 

I have to watch my very well while i can be loose and more careless with other dogs, shepherds are more of a hobby and the other dogs are more of a pet for me.

Shepherds have the brain of like a monkey almost they are very very smart but to keep that smart happy you need to do a lot with them, its like having a child they dont just sit on the back burner. You gota use their brains up. A LOT OF people get tired of this and dont want to do this for that long. There will always be things to work on with your shepherd, new things to do. It is very overwhelming for a first time owner. Some people do get a lot of byb dogs or shwo dogs that have been watered down and dont really act much like shepherds anymore. In that case what i say doesnt really matter. But im talking about the true shepherd traits.

I think the op wants a gsd with the personality of a soft lab or golden. You might be able to find that in a rescue. The stranger kids playing ball around your fence all the time set me off though I think u should search for a lab or something else if thats what you think. Shepherds can be great with their own kids but strangers playing ball around their fence? Id say go with a lab or golden. If the kids want to go in and out of the fence sometime specially strange kids the dog doesnt know.

id love to see the amount of people on this forum who would be okay with me sneaking in a child into their yard and then them having their dog go out in the yard by itself when they arent there with their dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I always say, "you will get out of them what you put into them", they can be the best dog you've ever owned or your worst nightmare


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so, what dog is suited for the first time owner? what's
aggressive about GSD's?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

this true of any dog you may own.



JakodaCD OA said:


> I always say, "you will get out of them what you put into them", they can be the best dog you've ever owned or your worst nightmare


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and your very right, but I see it all the time, with the popularity of german shepherds, everyone thinks these dog come trained , some are easy trainers, some are not. 

Not trying to discourage a first time gsd owner or even first time dog owner, just know they aren't a bed of roses tho they can blossom into one with the right dog, the right owner.


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

I like that Whitney


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Drama, drama, drama,....folks when will we keep things in perspective??????
Folks 99% of German Sheperds in this country are in families with a very high percent being first time. The amount of GS in shelters compared to the number of GS in families throughout the country is less than 1 percent. Same as the amount of kids in orphanage as compared to number of kids in families is less than 1 percent.
Sure we don't want kids in orphanages or GS in shelters, but think about how many, many, of them are successfully living in families? 
C'mon folks, for all GS placements to be successful is not reality, and I try not to live in unrealistic expectations, folks the GS is the second or third most POPULAR breed in this country.....where do you think all the rest of the breed is that isn't in shelters....HUH!
We must always keep things in perspective, less we lose our way. The German Shepherd is fine as a first time acquisition unless it has some "issues", and I don't think the OP was talking about getting a dog with issues.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

bigd3077 said:


> I like that Whitney


Thank you  I just think people focus a lot on the dog's qualities which is great but what about the person. GSDs are fantastic dogs for anytime owners as long as the person works for them.. someone may have had 4 labs before, that doesn't mean because they are a fifth time dog owner that they are all of a sudden experienced for a GSD... they have but it's more important to research the breed you want regardless how many dogs you owned before and determine if you and your lifestyle are good for them. 

Due to the OP's situation with the children playing and them going in and out of the yard, that doesn't tell me no GSD for them but no dog period unless it is a small non threatening breed. Unless that is something they are willing to change, I don't know any breed that would welcome random people into the yard. But if the OP is willing tho change that and they are prepared for the challenges a GSD brings then why not.


----------

